

25 Microchips That Shook the World - soundsop
http://spectrum.ieee.org/may09/8747

======
dthakur
The print version has everything on one page:
<http://spectrum.ieee.org/print/8747>

------
ableal
Another two workhorse candidates:

\- The 7400 TTL quad 2-input NAND gate (pre-1970, TI and others?). And family
... many other pages in the catalog.

\- The 2408 1kB UV-erasable EPROM (~1980, Intel), and siblings: 2416 2kB, etc.

Perhaps also the 2900 4-bit slice ALU from AMD, possibly more often admired
than actually used ;-)

~~~
joe_bleau
You may be right about the 2900, but I think that one of the 2900 books ("Bit-
slice Microprocessor Design" by Mick and Brick) could be considered very
influential to a certain generation of older digital designer.

Thanks for bringing this up--I'll need to add a copy to my library now!

